# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung - Jeder Realm und Fraktion möglich



## Serfiros (8. März 2012)

Hallo ich biete jeden Tag Einladungen für die Ersten die sich mit Email und Wunsch Server / Fraktion bei mir melden.

Der Geworbene erhält:

 Der WoW Account wird auf das Addon Cataclysm erweitert
        -Ein Charakter seiner Wahl wird Level 80
        -Skillung vorgefertigt und kann ausgewählt werden.
        -Volles Equip mit einem Itemlevel von 232
        -Erste Hilfe auf 450
        -Etwas zu Essen und Verbände
        -75 Gold
        -Charakterumzug auf den Realm und zu der Fraktion des Werbenden



Bei interesse meldet euch mit einer PM an mich, würde mich sehr freuen und ihr euch sicherlich auch angesicht dieses Angebots.


----------



## Serfiros (8. März 2012)

Heute sind alle schon vergeben müsst auch nicht verlängern bleibt euch überlassen könnt es auch nur zum reinschnuppern nutzen.

Danke an alle interessenten


----------



## Greenpeez (8. März 2012)

-hat sich erledigt-


----------



## Serfiros (15. März 2012)

Gibt es noch interessenten? Meldet euch mit Wunschrealm/Fraktion und Email bei mir per PM und die Einladung geht sofort raus.


----------

